# recommended router table for Dewalt 618



## kascoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Any suggestions, need to get one ASAP for Dewalt 618 kit, Dewalt does not sell any that I have seen locally. Not going to build one this is a gift and want it to be decent..Bosch..Benchdog???? opinions please


----------



## Fire110 (Jan 8, 2012)

I went with the Rockler laminated MDF router table. I bought the fence and the stand on a sale that they had going. The only complaint that i have is that the hold down bolts for the fence have started to spin in the recessed grooves. You can buy a better table but it all depends on how often you are going to use it.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Have the same router mounted in the fixed base under the Grizzly Presidents special table, great bang for the buck at $115 shipped...

Ron


----------

